# Gemmy skeleton in a cage



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I finally got the skull fixed and here's a video. Mouth movement is not that bad. I am using Gemmy skull hacked with toy motor servo sound controller (by jim kadel ?). Its powered with 4.5 volt 800 ma wall wart. I have the skull mounted to a motor so it moves left and right. And another motor to make legs kick.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe it's just me but youtube won't allow me to watch this video. I get a "this is not your video" error.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i get the same error.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

me too they want you to become member


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ahh now it works. very cool. How much money did it take to build?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup thanks stiff kitten
looks good, what kind of lighting will be used on that?
it was a little hard to understand for me towards the end , but overall cool.
I have a caged skelly thing too i want to revamp.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure maybe about $50 bucks. Gemmy skull was $20, two 10' pieces of pvc $5, sound servo controller parts from Radio Shack $10, pirate costume Dollar store $1,two motors for head and legs, half sheet of ply wood,old boots, and skeleton parts were all extra stuff lying around house.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

It was hanging in the staging area of the haunt which was a well lit gym.Telling everone the rules of the haunt and bad jokes it was about 12 mintues long and it was set to loop. I got the jokes from here http://keeba.cryptchat.com/MONSTERS_QUOTES/index.html By the end of weekend (4 days) the guides in the haunt were sick of hearing him,and could recite him word for word.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good!


----------

